# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس السيرة النبوية والتاريخ والتراجم >  عمر أم المؤمنين خديجة عند زواجها من النبي

## المحقق كونان

من الشائع أن النبي صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم عندما تزوج من أم المؤمنين خديجة أنه كان عمرها 40 سنة .

ولكن هناك أقاويل أخرى متعددة :

دلائل النبوة البيهقي:
*قال أبو عبد الله قرأت بخط أبي بكر بن أبي خيثمة قال حدثنا مصعب بن عبد الله الزبيري قال أكبر ولد رسول الله القاسم ثم زينب ثم عبد الله ثم أم كلثوم ثم فاطمة ثم رقية قال مصعب هم هكذا الأول فالأول ثم**مات القاسم وهو أول ميت من ولده مات بمكة ثم مات عبد الله ثم بلغت خديجة خمسا وستين سنة ويقال خمسين سنة وهو أصح*
*قال وفيما أخبرنا به أبو عبد الله الحافظ رحمه الله أن النبي زوج بها وهو ابن خمس وعشرين سنة قبل أن يبعثه الله نبيا بخمس عشرة سنة* 
الملاحظة :
إذا كانت تزوجت من رسول الله قبل البعثة بــ15سنة وعمرها حين وفاتها 50 سنة 
فيكون عمرها عند الزواج 25 سنة

*البداية والنهاية لابن كثير :*
*قالالبيهقي، عن الحاكم‏:‏ قرأت بخط أبي بكر بن أبي خيثمة، حدثنا مصعب بن عبدالله الزبيري قال‏:‏ أكبر ولده عليه الصلاة والسلام‏:‏ القاسم، ثم زينب،ثم عبد الله، ثم أم كلثوم، ثم فاطمة، ثم رقية‏.‏ وكان أول من مات من ولدهالقاسم مات بمكة، ثم عبد الله‏.‏* *وبلغت خديجة خمساً وستين سنة، ويقال خمسين وهو أصح‏.‏* هكذا نقل البيهقي عنالحاكم‏:‏ أنه كان عمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين تزوج خديجة خمساًوعشرين سنة، وكان عمرها إذ ذاك خمساً وثلاثين، وقيل‏:‏ خمساً وعشرينسنة‏.‏

ملاحظة : ما نسب إلى البيهقي لم أجده في دلائل النبوة 
وكذلك ذكره ابن كثير في السيرة النبوية بقوله :
وهكذا نقل البيهقى عن الحاكم أنه كان عمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حين تزوج خديجة خمسا وعشرين سنة ، وكان عمرها إذ ذاك خمسا وثلاثين . وقيل خمسا وعشرين سنة . 

وفي البداية والنهاية الجزء الخامس :
وقال الواقدي وزاد‏:‏ ولها خمس واربعون سنة. وعن حكيم بن حزام قال‏:كان عمر رسول الله يوم تزوَّج خديجة خمساً وعشرين سنة ، وعمرها اربعون سنة. وعن ابن عبَّاس كان عمرها ثمانياً وعشرين سنة ، رواهما ابن عساكر‏.‏ 
أما من نقله البيهقي كما نسب له عن الحاكم 
ففي المستدرك عن محمد بن إسحاق أنه كان عمرها 28 سنة .
وعلق الحاكم على رواية أخرى في عمرها عند الوفاة :
هذا قول شاذ ، فإن الذي عندي أنها لم تبلغ ستين سنة

ملاحظة :
إذا كان يعتبر أن عمرها حين الوفاة 65 سنة قول شاذ وأنها لم تبلغ الـ60سنة أصلا 
بالنتيجة هو يرى بأن القول أن عمرها عند الزواج 40 سنة قول شاذ.

السيرة الحلبية :
وتزوجها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وهي يومئذ بنت أربعين سنة. قال: وقيل خمس وأربعين سنة، وقيل ثلاثين، وقيل ثمان وعشرين اهـ: أي وقيل خمس وثلاثين وقيل خمس وعشرين.

شذرات الذهب لابن العماد:
*وتزوج خديجة وهو ابن خمس وعشرين سنة وهي بنت أربعين على الصحيح فيهما ورجح كثيرون أنها ابنة ثمان وعشرين*

محمد رسول الله سيرته وأثره في الحضارة لجلال مطهر:
كانت هي في ذلك الوقت في الخامسة والعشرين في رواية ، أو في الخامسة والثلاثين في أخرى ، أو في الأربعين على قول ثالث. وأغلب الظن أنها كانت في الخامسة والعشرين في مثل سنه.

----------


## محمد راشد السندي

الذي تميل له النفس أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج خديجة وعمرها ثمان وعشرون سنة

----------


## المحقق كونان

> الذي تميل له النفس أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم تزوج خديجة وعمرها ثمان وعشرون سنة


ولماذا مالت النفس إلى ذلك؟

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

مما ينبغي التنبيه إليه ونحن نتحدث عن الصحيح والضعيف في سيرة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، هـو أن « كتب السير ومثلها كتب التاريخ تسوق كل ما ورد في الباب مما صح أو لم يصح » [1] ،
وقد رجعت فيما سبق وأنا أحقق في الأمر أثناء بخثي لمسألة الصحيح والضعيف في السيرة النبوية مصادر ومراجع من أهم المراجع : 
1 - إبراهيم العلي ، صحيح السيرة النبوية ، ط1 ، النفائس للنشر والتوزيع ، الأردن ، 1415 هـ / 1995 م 

2 - مجدي فتحي السيد ، صحيح السيرة النبوية  ، ط 1 ، الصحابة للتراث بلد النشر :طنطا ، مصر سنة الطبع : 1416 هـ / 1995 م

3 - أكرم ضياء العمري ، السيرة النبوية الصحيحة – محاولة لتطبيق قواعد المحدثين في تعدد روايات السيرة النبوية –

4 - مهدي رزق الله أحمد ، السيرة النبوية في ضوء المصادر الأصلية ، الطبعة : 1 ، مركز فيصل للبحوث والدراسات الإسلامية ، الرياض ، المملكة العربية السعودية .

5 - محمد بن عبد الله العوشن ، ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية ، دار طيبة 
وهذه المراجع تفتح أمامنا أفقا نحو الرجوع للمصادر القديمة وتبينها لنا . 
كما أُفردت كتب أخرى لروايات ضعيفة بعينها مثل : 
محمد ناصر الدين الألباني ، نصب المجانيق لنسف قصة الغرانيق ، المكتب الإسلامي ، ط3 ، 1417 هـ / 1996 م .  
والله أعلم 

[1] فاروق حمادة ، مصادر السيرة النبوية وتقويمها ، 104 .

----------


## المحقق كونان

الأخت أمة الوهاب شميسة
المصادر التي ذكرتيها لم تتعرض للمسألة ما عدا المصدر الأخير كتاب ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية

وهو يرى بأن ما شاع بأن عمرها 40 سنة ليس بصحيح

----------


## أمة الوهاب شميسة

> الأخت أمة الوهاب شميسة
> المصادر التي ذكرتيها لم تتعرض للمسألة ما عدا المصدر الأخير كتاب ما شاع ولم يثبت في السيرة النبوية
> 
> وهو يرى بأن ما شاع بأن عمرها 40 سنة ليس بصحيح


أنا قلت بحثت - على قدر علمي المتواضع - مسألة الصحيح والضعيف في السيرة النبوية ، يعني ردي كان فيه تعميم وتخصيص في نفس الوقت قصد تعميم الفائدة ، وليُعلم أنك تتحدث عن مسألة سبق وأن تناولها الباحثون ، ولا ينبهر بها من لم يسمع في حياته قط هذا الاختلاف في رواية سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ، والله من وراء القصد

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://majles.alukah.net/t84603/

----------

